# Best glue for segments/laminated turning



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry if this has been answered 100 times, but I was wondering what the best glue is for segmented/laminated turning. So I guess the I am wondering if the best glue is titebond 1, titebond 2 or gorilla. I know proper gluing is very important with this type of turning so I wanted to make sure and use the proper glue.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I've used both Titebond 1 and 2 with great success. Titebond 2 cures a bit faster so you don't have as much time to "wiggle" the segments if you need to do a bit of adjusting, but otherwise works great. Avoid using any type of CA glue, it doesn't hold up well to the torsion that comes with segmented turning. I haven't tried gorilla glue so I can't weigh in on that.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I belong to the segmented woodturners group and they discuss this every once on a while. Titebond 2 is by far the largest choice. Epoxy and gorilla glue is hardly ever used.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

I have been using Titebond 3, it has a longer set time which helps me out when I'm gluing up 10 or more segments in a ring.

Vince


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I use Elmers or Titebond depending on which one happens to be within my reach. I wouldn't flip a coin between the two and my guess is that you nor anyone else on this site will be able to tell the difference in the bonding strength or the finished results. I have bowls and other projects that I did with Elmers white glue when I took Industrial Arts in Jr.High and High School 45 years ago.White glue was all we used at the time.


----------

